# 20 Gallon Starter



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi everybody,
Well, I'm hoping to get a 20 gallon aquarium on boxing day, since i canceled my plans for a 75 seeing as it would cause more probs then it would solve. Since i would be getting a 20 gallon LONG (30*12*12 or something around that), i would like recommendations for the lighting fixture since I WILL be planting it. Anything below 50$ would be rlly helpful and could you Please make sure the stores are in Toronto, North York (Not online seeing as I will get it on boxing day). I would like a fixture with around 60 watts going on it. Any filter, gravel, and any other hardware i missed out on would be GREAT recommendations and i would appreciate it greatly. Ferts and so on would do good too, Co2, i was hoping to DIY it, possible? since it's a small tank
Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Unfortunately a 20 long is tricky to illuminate because most bulbs are 2' or 3' in length. There are some 30" fixtures out there with 2' bulbs in them. Coralife makes nice normal output T5 fixtures and I think Current makes a Nova Extreme T5HO fixture that is 30" long. Either of those would work well. You only need a two bulb fixture to achieve the 60 watts of light you're after.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

If you're looking to save $$ on ferts, go with dry ferts. The same dollar amount will last at least 3 times as long or longer compared to liquid. For DIY sugar/yeast, two bottles should do you good. 2 cups sugar, 1/4 tsp yeast, and fill the bottle nearly full with very-warm water.

Check out the DIY forum for good ideas with DIY CO2.

Also, you may be able to do away with ALL fetilizer by using the El Natural method. AaronT has a mineralized soil article in the "Library" that might work for you.


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

thx guys, ill be sure to check it out, And do my plants look healthy here? it's in my 29 tall eclipse tank.. the tank is only getting 1wpg. Just planted last Sunday.

List: Java moss
Rotala Rotundifolia
Cardamine Lyrata
Alternanthera pink

~Uploading~


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not seeing a picture?


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

http://s460.photobucket.com/albums/qq327/harshal19921992/


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi harshal1992,

Your plants look good!


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi harshal1992,
> 
> Your plants look good!


Thx! Im surprised though.. under 1 watt per a gallon they're surviving.. o.o, it's the start of something new!


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

my roomate has a 55 with under 1 wpg and every time he sticks a new plant in there the thing starts shooting off new growth within a week and continues to thrive. Although I'm fairly certain that his tank falls under the "WPG rule is for the birds" camp, as the bottom of his tank is being penetrated fairly well with the reflector that's on his under 1wpg lights.


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hm, wow, i don't have reflectors though . cuz the setup came with the cheapass ballast that only holds 2x15 watts. Umm, anyone wanna tell me why my Alternanthera Pink is getting purple/pink SPOTS on it on TOP of the pink leaves? It's worrying me seeing as it might be rot or something. ALSO, my Rotala Rotundifolia is sprouting like a WEED, only been 5 days and it's prob grown around 2 inches, but the leaves are spaced out, is that normal when it goes into super growing mode?


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

harshal1992 said:


> Hm, wow, i don't have reflectors though . cuz the setup came with the cheapass ballast that only holds 2x15 watts. Umm, anyone wanna tell me why my Alternanthera Pink is getting purple/pink SPOTS on it on TOP of the pink leaves? It's worrying me seeing as it might be rot or something. ALSO, my Rotala Rotundifolia is sprouting like a WEED, only been 5 days and it's prob grown around 2 inches, but the leaves are spaced out, is that normal when it goes into super growing mode?


When a plant is growing fast like that but with spaced out leaves you have a plant that is etiolating. It's cell elongation caused by lack of sufficient light.


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

gasteriaphile said:


> When a plant is growing fast like that but with spaced out leaves you have a plant that is etiolating. It's cell elongation caused by lack of sufficient light.


Figures, so would this ever stop? Or just continue until its long with hardly any leaves, or is it going to die? I figure the plant is getting dramatically longer, probably put on around 2 cm last night alone.


----------

